
Visual Studio Code's Privacy Statement Takes Your Rights - porker
https://www.visualstudio.com/en-us/dn948229
======
gcb0
"Data will include the following"

In lawyer speak, does that means data collection is limited to that or will
include that plus whatever else?

------
venomsnake
Well it is time to block some ip addresses in the firewall. Did this with the
technical preview.

------
JoeAltmaier
Sounds conservative and reasonable.

